# My Practice



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

In an effort to regain some consistency in my game, I had to look at all aspects of my game. What I came up with is that I needed to work on was my over all alignment. My definition of alignment as far as golf goes is the interaction of club face alignment, body alignment (stance, and posture), and of the third variable being my grip. All three (5) of these parts of my alignment need to work well together for me to play decent golf. Then once they are all working together, I need to match them up with ball placement in my stance. 

As for club face alignment, depending on the shot required,I need to remember to align the bottom leading edge scoring lines of the club head with my intended target line, and not the top edge. I need to remember that there are three possible club face alignments at impact. Those being closed, open, and square. In the past, I have used all of these club face alignments when the shot required it. I am practicing hitting the ball with all of these alignments to remember what the ball will do with each. A good way I have found to make sure my grip is holding the club face square is to hold the club out in front of me at arms length. Then using a vertical straight line provided by a corner of a building, or post, I match up the bottom scoring lines (not the bottom leading edge) on the club face with that object. 

My body alignment, relative to what ever target line I am using is where I need the most work. I need to make sure my upper body which controls my swing path, stays in sync with my knees, and foot alignments. My shoulders also need to be parallel to my intended target line. My body alignment also needs to be in sync with my club face alignment. The two work hand in hand together. Another issue I will work on will be bending at the hips, (posture) and not my waist. This will help to keep my back some what straight. I will work on my knee flex, looking for my own comfort zone. The last part of my body alignment puzzle is to match the distance between my feet to what ever club I am using. When practicing this part, I use two metal yard sticks, placed on the ground. I use the numbers for reference points. In addition to practicing a square stance, I will also practice using an open or closed stance. Again, noting the various ball flights these adjustments will cause. 

I will work on my grip. I am using a modified version of the over lapping grip. This because of old age beginning to creep into my game. My grip needs to be in sync with my body alignment, and it will control my club face alignment. Actually it is because of a recent grip change I need to work on my over all alignment set up to the ball. Once I quit using my old grip that I had for some 25+ years, errant ball flights became a problem. My grip practice is basically finding my own comfort zone. I will adjust my grip around the club grip. sometimes counter clockwise, and sometime clock wise. This while maintaining all the other aspects of my over all alignment in their proper place.

As far as ball placement, I will work on proper positioning for which ever club I need to use and/or what ever shot I need to pull off. This is another reason I use the metal yard sticks.

As with any practice regimen, there has to be an end goal to work towards. In my case I want to get to a point where I am crowding the "80" number most of the time. I also want to break "80" on occasions. Another thing I am looking for is comfort in my set up, and alignment. Once I am comfortable, that will allow me to be more consistent. With the time I have allotted to play, and practice, working with this new grip, I figure about six months. I also need time to work on my short game. Just in time for the hot, triple digit, summer time play.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My practice time yesterday consisted of a little game I play. After properly warming up with some putts, pitches, and chips. I play 36 holes from various spots around the practice greens.....with one ball. I would drop a ball, chip, or if needed, pitch it onto the green, trying to hole out the shot. On the missed hole outs, I would grab my putter to finish out the hole. 

The idea is to get up and down in two touches of the ball. Since par is 72 in my game, my over all score tells me how I am doing, and also gives me an accurate (+/-) number to use for my short game handicap. I was 18 over par, which means I had 18 "up & downs" or better, score wise. It also means I missed 18 "up & downs". I did have a few 3s, and 4s. I also made a few 1s. I was, score wise, 50% successful. I also found I need to get my longer chips, and pitches closer to the hole for improvement. Most of my two+ putts came on the longer shots. (70%) 

I used various drop areas to play from, giving myself a variety of shots. I tried to not duplicate any shots. I also used various practice holes just to make the various shots more interesting. Various clubs also were put in play, based on the shot required. Good lies, poor lies, above/below my feet, down/up hill, and some bunker shots were all used. 

Why only one ball? Because it simulates game like conditions. It makes me focus more on the shot at hand. It breeds familiarity with shots I might run into on the course. Fewer surprises. I also have to read the breaks on the green for landing areas, and target lines for my putts. I also used my normal gamer ball. I will warm up using 20+/- balls from one spot, but I don't believe raking balls, and hitting to one target is much help when compared to game like situations. Especially in the short game. There is no sense of urgency, pressure, or real game like focus. 

It is a well know fact that working on one's short game is the fastest way to lower one's score. 

Today I plan to play 18 holes. Still basically in practice mode, I plan to walk "briskly" between shots. This to exercise my legs, while still trying to shoot as low of score as possible. One's legs are important in the game of golf. Losing a pound or two wouldn't be a bad thing either.  Keeping those pounds off? Well, that's another issue entirely. :laugh:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Just to needle you, Keep practicing for March. I'm leaving for the range in an Hour if the rain holds. I'll give you an honest report, if I remember how to hit the ball and my shoulder can take it. I can simulate a golf swing and no pain. the doctor told me to start with half swings. so we shall see.:dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*The shoulder is good maybe better than ever*

Frogshair: I hit a small bucket and boy was I surprised no pain My main purpose was to just make good contact... and I did with all the clubs. Accuracy waned. I was just off target but not that bad. Distance surprised the hell out of me I've never hit range balls with good distance. the true test is the golf course itself when putting and sand come into play. So hopefully the Lotus blossom will kick me out of the house when the weather is nice like today has been. I just hope this wasn't a stroke of luck and I can keep on hitting well and improve each time.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Just remember how you were swinging the club today. Your tempo, timing, and rhythm were on the money for you swing so well after such a lay off. This has happened to me after a lay off. 

However what usually happens, and I have first hand experience with this, the golfer on their second, third or fourth outing loses their tempo, timing, and rhythm. In my case I start swinging harder/faster which screws up my previous good ball striking. Once this happens I need to focus on just swinging slower, more in time, and more in control. I do not want to change anything else. Throwing distance out the window is not a bad thing sometimes. 

March is not too far off. I have to tell you I am leaving March 6th for Texas to visit my sister, and brother. I think we get back to Vegas on the 15th.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Just remember how you were swinging the club today. Your tempo, timing, and rhythm were on the money for you swing so well after such a lay off. This has happened to me after a lay off.
> 
> However what usually happens, and I have first hand experience with this, the golfer on their second, third or fourth outing loses their tempo, timing, and rhythm. In my case I start swinging harder/faster which screws up my previous good ball striking. Once this happens I need to focus on just swinging slower, more in time, and more in control. I do not want to change anything else. Throwing distance out the window is not a bad thing sometimes.
> 
> March is not too far off. I have to tell you I am leaving March 6th for Texas to visit my sister, and brother. I think we get back to Vegas on the 15th.


Good point you make. I'm Leaving for Wash DC and back by Auto via the southern route so enjoy your trip to Texas. BH isn't positive yet either so the date isn't set in stone.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I woke up early, couldn't go back to sleep, so I decided to go work on my short game. I don't live that far from the course. Decided to work on my chipping , and pitching stuff. I have a tendency to let my hands get a head of my club head, and this morning's practice was to get further away from that problem. I made reference a while back that my mid iron game was poor. My chipping/pitching practice will also help with that. 

Nothing real hard, and all I did was take a 1/4" wooden dowel and plug it in the hole of my club grip. The hole is located on the very end of the grip. All it does is extend the golf shaft up past my left elbow and about a foot, or so past my rib cage. The idea is to make "longer" chipping, and pitching swings/strokes with out the dowel hitting my rib cage. If the dowel hits my ribs, then I know my hands are not leading the club head into the ball. If the dowel does not touch my ribs then I know I am swinging/stroking the club correctly. Pretty simple feed back. Spent about 20 minutes doing this after a warm up period. 

When I was done with that, I went back to my old one ball chipping, pitching, putting routine. I just drop one ball in various locations around the practice green. The idea is to chip, or pitch the ball into the hole. Failing that, to leave myself with in easy one putt distance. A bad chip/pitch would might cause me to 2 putt, which is not good. I do this 18 times,(holes)then call it a day.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I do something similar, I take 5 balls, wedge and putter
I chip the 5 balls, and then award myself a point for each putt, repeat chipping from a different location. The goal is to score 10 or less. When I do, I reward myself with a cocktail. If I don't score 10 or less, I go thirsty


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Today's practice was more of a hike than swing practice. Myself and our two dogs took a three mile walk on a dry lake bed. However, I did take a two iron with me, and some balls. While walking I would drop a ball, and try to pick it clean off the firm, crusty, cracked dry lake bed. Sometimes I would find some softer dirt to hit off of to simulate a fairway bunker shot.

I always gave myself target to set up to. Usually it was a bush growing out of the ground some where. My 2i is a hybrid and not one of my current bagged clubs. I used an older club in case I damaged it. As it was it held up nicely. My current playing club for that distance is a 7w. The idea was to hit the ball well enough to send it towards my target, while putting some altitude on it. A 2i is a tough club to hit for me. For me to accomplish what I wanted, I would have to put a good swing on that club. As it turned out I was successful about 65% of the time. On a decent swing, and impact, I was getting the ball out there about 190 yards verified by GPS. Actual shots were about 20% longer than normal due to the increased roll on the firm ground.

I do recommend using 2 or 3 iron occasionally for practice. If you can hit these two clubs well, then you have a good swing, and impact position. A 1 iron would also work, but they are hard to find now a days.

BTW, with these straighter faced clubs it is easier to fade the ball into your target, than trying to draw it in. 

Since this was a "thin" lie situation for the most part, I really had to focus to avoid hitting fat shots. My misses were either fat, or topped shots. The topped shots were mostly during the beginning, due to swinging too fast and raising up. Probably a lack of balance issue in there too. The fatties were mostly towards the end due to fatigue I am guessing.

Once I returned back to my vehicle, drank some water, I put a tee in the ground and grabbed my driver. I hit 5 balls at a chosen target. First one was a slice, second one was a hook, and the last three were right on the money, about 250 yards.

Like I said this was more a walking work out for me. The golf practice was just some extra icing off the......dirt.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I used to take a 3 iron onto the beach/hard sand in my younger days. Its a great way to learn to hit cleanly.

28*f and a sharp wind here at present, so I'm staying in.

Looks like you and BT are sneaking in plenty of practice


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

We have too. You are too good for us. 


Big Hobbit said:


> I used to take a 3 iron onto the beach/hard sand in my younger days. Its a great way to learn to hit cleanly.
> 
> 28*f and a sharp wind here at present, so I'm staying in.
> 
> Looks like you and BT are sneaking in plenty of practice


----------

